# corsair 400R USB 3.0 FRONT PANEL OVER CURRENT ERROR



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys I recently upgraded my case to corsair 400r as i am in need for long cpu cooler support and i already love the case as it host usb 3.0 as well. But was shocked to see that usb 3.0 connector when connected to my mother board and while booting i get a wired error message over current for usb devices system shutting down.

Kindly help me what could be wrong . I had not touched any specific setting related to USB power or like that. I am sure i connected it correctly. Any one faced like this before.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2011)

What is the error message to be exact?


----------



## macho84 (Nov 17, 2011)

USB DEVICE OVER CURRENT SYSTEM WILL SHUT DOWN IN 15 SECONDS thats all i cant go in bios or any other works it will shut down. 

I thought it was first pci usb 3.0 as the new psu may be the issue. But even after removing it shows the same so i removed the front panel connecter and tried the message gone. Now i tried plugging the pci usb 3.0 it works. I am not sure what going on.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 17, 2011)

^^looks like lots of people having asus board faced this problem,take a look at this it may help you
A8N32-SLI - "USB Over Current Status Detected" - Asus - Motherboards


----------



## macho84 (Nov 18, 2011)

I will sort out this issue tomorrow when i get my cooling fans and controller for completing the rig. I will need to figure out the exact cause . 

I will post the pics in the show off section complete one.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 23, 2011)

unplug all the usb devices including the fp connectors & see


----------



## macho84 (Nov 24, 2011)

I checked only front panel if its there no my pc refuse to boot on its absence it works charmingly


----------



## Seraf (Nov 25, 2011)

Check whether any of the pins on the back side of the motherboard are in direct contact with the mounting-plate of the cabinet (the one on which you fix the motherboard). If so try to insulate that and start the system.


----------



## Minion (Nov 27, 2011)

macho84,As far as i know it is a motherboard chipset problem my friend was facing same problem ask asus for support.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 27, 2011)

If its the case then it should work for the usb 2.0 regular extender. but i get the same over current issue for the same. Though i dont think at the same time both usb 2.0 and usb 3.0 chipset will get not to work. I gone through the corsair support and forum users feels the same issue and found short circuit on the front panel header as the pins inside touches the metal part. I cant find it easliy. I need to open the front pane and need to see if there is a short circuit. 

I need a front pane wiring diagram to cross check if it is going to be short circuit in wiring how to confirm the same.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 27, 2011)

Remove the build from the case and boot it. Then arrange the case in a way you can connect the USB 3.0 and see if it works.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 29, 2011)

Its a very tedious process. I was sure its not the board. As the board worked fine with my other case ie usb 2.0 . I will give a try by removing the board. to see if any touch with the mounting.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 29, 2011)

2 weeks ago a brand new system doesn't boot up at times and sometimes it does. Assembler removed out and booted but connected back and it didn't. A friend called and all I needed to do was removed the extra brass standoff that was supposed to be used for miniITX/matx.

I always recommend to use all standoffs on the case no matter what. But that extra brass standoff pretty much was a bummer. In any case when all logical flow of troubleshoot is exhausted, this is one of the best things you can do.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Finally i got the replacement panel after a little bit of struggle and it was working perfectly. MOD please close the thread.


----------



## surya_neo (Dec 18, 2011)

Still did not understand if it was a motherboard problem or cabinet problem...


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2011)

surya_neo said:


> Still did not understand if it was a motherboard problem or cabinet problem...


^^^^^


macho84 said:


> *Finally i got the replacement panel* after a little bit of struggle and it was working perfectly. MOD please close the thread.


----------

